# Top Fin Tanks



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone know much about Top Fin tanks from Petsmart? Any problems like leaks or glass clarity? I guess they're made by Marineland, I think? 

Guess I should've asked before buying it. But I got a smoke'n deal on it!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No they are made
By tetra but lower grade . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a top fin 2.6g and a 10g and I have no complaints. No leaks or scratches and I've had the 2.6 for over a year and the 10 for about half a year. The only annoying thing is the crappy hood on the 10 gallon but that can always be changed. The glass is quite clear, but also seems pretty reflective. I've not had experience with other tanks so nothing to compare them too. But so far so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

